# Pushing some W8!!



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay this is my little "new" journal for me to use to reach some goals. I plan on listing my current w8's for most of my exercises and then write down my goals to reach by Jan 1, 2003.. damn 2003?? Sounds like that's decades away. Hmm I'm still stuck in the 80's.. LOL 

The reason for this was due to the fact that yesterday I did a personal best of 70lbs in the seated DB presses for shoulders, got 8 reps out of that.  

So I need to set some guidelines to follow. I'm not interested in 1 rep max so I think I'll stick to the w8 on my last set (3rd set). I normally pyramid my w8's so that should work fine. What rep range though... hmmm 5 or more I think would be a good goal. This should allow me to push myself to use more w8. Example being the presses. I just did 70 for 8 so next time I shouldn't be afraid to step it up to 65 first set, then 70 and then 75. 

Starting with legs tonight I'll post a couple of exercises I normally stick with and we will go from there.  If I feel that my workout was close to 100% then I'll post my goal for that exercise to hit. 

Sound good?? Input anyone??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, I handed my partner a Tampon today at the right moment (Counter girl loaned it to me)...and he set 4 Personal Records  including 100 pound one arm cable preacher curls.....at 157


So I have to suggest....warming up at 45 for 8.......60 for 6...then 75 for 5-6!   (lower reps as in rep conservation)

Right before your heaviest....imagine me saying..."You dropped your Uterus" ...or... "Do you need some "Teen Midol"...and as a last resort.....I hand you the Tampon! 


D


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Well, I handed my partner a Tampon today at the right moment (Counter girl loaned it to me)...and he set 4 Personal Records  including 100 pound one arm cable preacher curls.....at 157
> 
> So I have to suggest....warming up at 45 for 8.......60 for 6...then 75 for 5-6!   (lower reps as in rep conservation)
> ...



Was that 157lbs on arm preacher???? 

I'll remember that Tampon comment... not that I'm saying women can't lift heavy. I'm thinking of it as a bandaid for my nose bleeds due to DP pushing my w8 up!! 

I like your suggesting on the lbs/rep range.  But now I have to ask do you think the workouts will be just as productive if I'm not getting the first 2 sets to failure and only concentraing on the last set?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 21, 2002)

No...he did 110 at a BW of 157, I did 130 X 6 (no Tampon) , but I've been slacking l8ly! 

PB....we think of sets in three ways

Warm up
Work
Failure

I gave you one of each not thinking you wanted my volume 

My W/O might look like

8 X  55
8 X  65
6 X 75
6 X  85

and on a good day 90  X 5  (having elbow problems l8ly)

Then a "down set"  65 X 12 or 55 X 15-18

So if you want more work....take a second set to failure........or recruit a Golgi Response in the 15-25 rep range, going to or near failure...or both

I also like to alternate weekly with seated BB....standing BB, Hang Clean and Press, Hammer Strength, Triple drops on the Smiths Seated...or Arnolds   (pick any 2 each W./O) 

DP


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Great info DP... as always


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

So tonight is leg day. I think I'll use the following exercises for my leg goals. 

*Quads*
Leg Press
Hack Squat 
Hammer strength squat
Leg Extensions

*Hamstrings*
Stiff Leg Dead lifts
Lying leg curls


Now hopefully I can put up some numbers tonight to give myself some real figures to shoot for.  I know my deads are pathetic so I guess I may have to add about 40-50% to my goal. If I do 315 for 5 then add 40% to that my goal would be 440. Hmm 3 months and a 40% increase??? Yeah it's possible... maybe


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

FUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Okay I feel better now.  I went ot my old gym olnly because I wanted to hit the tanning booth. I thought they closed at10pm on saturday but no the close at 8pm!! I got there right before 7, did some quick warm ups and went to it. Rather weak tonight  so that didn't make my night and then when I went to do deads not one single figgin station was available. NOT ONE 45LB BAR EVEN!!!  So hams will be tomorrow. 

I skipped the Hammer strenght squats as time was cutting short...

I'm only posting the last sets
Leg Presses = 680 x 3 (thought I might be able to squeze them out   Looks like 630 is my best to date that I can remember)

Hack Squat = 270 x 6 (barely 6. I hate this machine, almost as much as I hate squats. Both wreak havoc on my knees  )

Leg Extensions = 150 x 5 

I'd say I was at about 95% maybe more tonight. I felt weak but my w8's weren't really any lower than previous workouts.. I do neglect my legs but I am making this commitment to hit them once a week!! 

Goals ...
Leg Press = 810
Hack Squat = 410
Leg Ext = 180

Feesible??? Too easy???  I don't know but if I hit them before 01/01/03 then I'll bump it up!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh and I found a new post workout drink.. 

ABB's Extreme Body 

290 cals
1.5g fat
15g carbs, 2g sugar
50g protein
(protein is from XB-50 proprietary belnd from whey isolate abd glutamine peptides)
5g L-Glutamine


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 24, 2002)

Never got a chance to hit the gym yesterday. So today did chest/tri and will just have to work the deads and leg curls in later. 

DB flat bench 100lbs x 4.. got a spot for the 5th. 
I don't think I have ever attempted 100lbs before so I'm happy.

BB Incline 185 x 6.  
I have done 195 for 5 before but seems I just haven't been hitting inclines liek I should. Well that's not true because I know on DB's I have been getting the w8 up there. I think 85's or 90's.

Triceps
Close grip bench 145 x 6

Single DB over head press 65 x 6 

Triceps were pretty damn pumped by the time  got to them but still decent enough numbers to work out with. 


So goals..
DB flat 115 x 5
BB flat 245 x 5
DB incline hmmm 100 x 5
BB Incline 215 x 5

CG bench 165 x 5
Single DB press 90 x 5


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure if the server here is acting funny or my modem isn't connecting totally ... oh well. 

Did back and bi's. Still having a little forearm problem. Probably from not killing kittens lately... 

WG Pull downs 190 x 6. I remember a few months back I wanted my body w8 x 10. Getting there 

Seated Hammer strength rows 130 (per side) x 7 .. that's a new record for me.. weird.

CG cable rows 190 x 7 .. hmmm could have done 200 oh well. 

Also did rack deads. But only 275lbs. 

Several other back exercises to do but for now I'll post these goals.


WG Pulldowns 220 x 5 (might be tough..)
Seated Hammer Rows 160 x 5
GC cable rows 220 x 5



Oh and a side note. I'm back up to 189, almost 190


----------



## lina (Sep 29, 2002)

Lol, not killing kittens lately has done some good on your weights? 

How are things? 

And on the job front?

Haven't visited for a while and hope things are still churping along....


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Lol, not killing kittens lately has done some good on your weights?
> 
> How are things?
> ...



Hey Lina   Uh things are different.. LOL After last night I'll be going back to pefecting my kitten killing routine..   I think I posted something in my Diary of a Madman journal.. I haven't a clue what but I'm sure I'll have a ton more to add before the days over...


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 3, 2002)

Well missed a few days, GF has family out and we've been up late and I've been busy running around during the day. 

Went and did shoulders on Tuesday. Not too much to talk about. Was a little weak   but I did try to do 75lbs seated db presses. Only got 4 up


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 3, 2002)

Okay so let's post some goals to be met by 01/01/2003 

All goals will be mostly on compound movements and I'm thinking on the last set. But then again I might play around with that and actually do warm ups and shoot for that weight on my first sets sooner.. maybe November 1st.

Chest:
Flat bench = 245 x 5
Incline Bench = 215 x 5
Db flat bench = 110 x 5
Db Incline = 100 x 5

Back:
WG Pulldowns = 220 x 5
Seated Hammer Rows = 160 x 5
GC cable rows = 220 x 5
Rack deads = 345 x 5

Legs:
Leg Press = 810 x 5
Hack Squat = 360 x 5
Leg Ext = 180 x 5
Leg curls = 160 x 5
SLDL = 405 x 5

Shoulders:
Seated BB press = 165 x 5
Seated Db press = 80 x 5
Upright rows = 155 x 5

Traps:
DB shrugs = 135 x 5
BB Shrugs = 315 x 5

Tricpes:
CG bench = 165 x 5 

Biceps:
Preacher curl = 105 x 5


----------



## Fade (Oct 3, 2002)

You can do it PB.


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You can do it PB.



I think 90% of those goals will be reached. Some maybe to easy but we  will see. I think the hardest ones for me will be chest and legs. Chest because I have always been weak there and legs because I'm a lazy bastard and don't hit them enough...


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

810 on your leg press!    Soon you'll reach 1 ton!

Great halloween pics last year! You look good in a hat!

What's it going to be this year?


----------



## Beef Jerky (Oct 22, 2002)

Not sure of your stats but some of your weighs seem pretty uhm piss poor compared to others.  Not a flame really just that your tricep and shoulders seems to be failry stronge compared to your chest... ever think that maybe your form is a little off there in the chest dept??

On a side note. I found that for me hitting new goals came a lto easietr when working out with a partner, they can push you and allow you to lift heavier without the fear of dropping it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

hey troop! Where the hell you been?


----------

